# البكاء يطيل عمر الفتيات



## loveinya (5 يناير 2007)

البكاء يطيل عمر الفتيات 


يقول العلماء: "اذا احسست برغبة في البكاء فلا تحبس دموعك، 
فان كثيرا من الآلام والاحزان والغضب تسيل مع هذه الدموع" 

كما ان العلم يقول ان دموع المرأة اسرع من دموع الرجل.

فهي تتعلم البكاء قبل الرجل فتربية البنات تحتاج الى قدر كبير من الحزم قد لا يحتاج اليه الصبي،
لهذا فهي تبكي لانها تعاقب اكثر مما يعاقب شقيقها. 

وبعض علماء النفس يعتبرون بكاء الكبار عودة الى الطفولة.. 
انهم يبكون لانهم بحاجة الى عطف من حولهم ويبكون لانهم لا يجدون وسيلة للتنفيس عن الضغط النفسي الا الدموع، ويبكون حزنا وقهرا وفرحا ايضا. 

وبكاء المرأة الذى يراه البعض أكثر من اللازم لا يرجع فقط الى طبيعة المرأة الفسيولوجية او النفسية
وانما يعود ايضا الى اسباب علمية، 

فالمرأة أكثر بكاء من الرجل بسبب هرمون يدعى "البرولاكتين" وهذا الهرمون يفرزه الجسم كرد فعل للتوتر والأحزان ولمشاعر الاكتئاب التي تنتاب المرأة وهو يرتبط بالبكاء، وعندما ترتفع نسبته في الجسم كثيرا ما يسبب البكاء لأتفه الأسباب. 

والبكاء بالنسبة للرجل والمرأة أسلم طريقة لتحسين الحالة الصحية وليس دليلا على الضعف أو عدم النضج، 
وهو أسلوب طبيعي لإزالة المواد الضارة من الجسم التي يفرزها عندما يكون الإنسان تعسا أو قلقا او في حالة نفسية سيئة، 

والدموع تساعد على التخلص منها. ويقوم المخ بفرز مواد كيميائية للدموع مسكنة للألم. 

والبكاء أيضا يزيد من عدد ضربات القلب، ويعتبر تمرينا مفيدا للحجاب الحاجز وعضلات الصدر والكتفين، 

وبعد الانتهاء من البكاء تعود سرعة ضربات القلب إلى معدلها الطبيعي وتسترخي العضلات مرة آخرى وتحدث حالة شعور بالراحة، فتكون نظرة الشخص إلى المشاكل التي تؤرقه وتقلقه أكثر وضوحا، 

بعكس كبت البكاء والدموع الذي يؤدي إلى الإحساس بالضغط والتوتر المؤدي إلى الإصابة ببعض الأمراض مثل الصداع والقرحة. 

وفى المجتمعات الشرقية ربما يعتبر بكاء الرجل شيئا مشينا او دليلا على الضعف، 

الا ان الحقيقة ان للرجل الحق فى ان يبكي، فكبت الدموع ربما يعرض الإنسان رجلا كان او إمرأة للخطر فقد يصيب بأزمات القلب واضطرابات المعدة والصداع وآلام المفاصل. 

ويرى العلماء من ذلك ان عمر المرأة اطول من عمر الرجل لأنها لا تتردد فى ترك العنان لدموعها ولا ترى فى ذلك حرجا، وبالتالي يسهم ذلك فى راحتها النفسية والجسدية، 

اما الرجل - فى المجتمعات الشرقية بالذات- فمع تعرضه للضغوط وفي الوقت نفسه تحفظه بشأن البكاء وبعملية حسابية بسيطة وجد العلماء ان المرأة نظريا تكون اطول عمرا، 

ولذلك يحذر العلماء الرجال بقولهم: 
"لا تدع المرأة تفوز عليك بالعمر الطويل​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (5 يناير 2007)

_جميل اوى بس يا ريت تكبرى الفونت علشان انا شوفت الكلام بالعافيه

جـــــــــــو​_


----------



## loveinya (5 يناير 2007)

mersiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
​


----------



## rania-grg (25 يناير 2007)

تصدق.......انا فعلا لما بشوف راجل بيبكى بستغرب جدا.
بس متهيئلى الراجل لما يبكى يبقى فيه حاجه جامده قوى.
حلو قوى الموضوع ده ...ربنا يعوض تعبك.


----------



## missorang2006 (29 يناير 2007)

*معك حق يا رانيا, بتعرفي انا اذا بشوف شب ببكي
بقدرش ببكي معه ما بستحمل اشوف شب ببكي :smil12: *


----------



## loveinya (29 يناير 2007)

thx 2 u . u r really 





> *معك حق يا رانيا, بتعرفي انا اذا بشوف شب ببكي
> بقدرش ببكي معه ما بستحمل اشوف شب ببكي :smil12: *


----------



## ابن الفادي (29 يناير 2007)

*موضوع جميل يا     Loveinya

وليه بيقولو علي دموع المرأة
لما بتبكي دموع التماسيح *


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

اية الجمال دة


----------



## المناهرى2007 (6 فبراير 2007)




----------



## هاني ريعو (9 فبراير 2007)

هو موضوع مهم جدا يا رانيا.لانه دايما معروف ان الراجل او الشاب من الصعب قوي انه يبكي لكن معني انه يبكي ده لازم يكون في مشكله كبيرة قوي لان الرجال عموما دايما معروفين بقوة جأشهم او احتمالهم
*ريـــــــــــــــــــعو*​


----------



## kamer14 (9 فبراير 2007)

شكرا:t33:


----------



## maria123 (9 فبراير 2007)

موضوع جميل يا Loveinya
:yaka:


----------



## جاسى (12 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ليك ربنا يباركك


----------



## veansea (14 فبراير 2007)

موضوع هائل ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## girl_in_jesus (5 يونيو 2007)

*من حقك ان تبكى!!*

*اذا احسست برغبة في البكاء لا تتردد .. وابدا ذلك لراحتك





يقول العلماء: "اذا احسست برغبة في البكاء فلا تحبس دموعك، فان كثيرا من الآلام والاحزان والغضب تسيل مع هذه الدموع" كما ان العلم يقول ان دموع المرأة اسرع من دموع الرجل. فهي تتعلم البكاء قبل الرجل فتربية البنات تحتاج الى قدر كبير من الحزم قد لا يحتاج اليه الصبي، لهذا فهي تبكي لانها تعاقب اكثر مما يعاقب شقيقها. 

وبعض علماء النفس يعتبرون بكاء الكبار عودة الى الطفولة.. انهم يبكون لانهم بحاجة الى عطف من حولهم ويبكون لانهم لا يجدون وسيلة للتنفيس عن الضغط النفسي الا الدموع، ويبكون حزنا وقهرا وفرحا ايضا. 



وبكاء المرأة الذى يراه البعض أكثر من اللازم لا يرجع فقط الى طبيعة المرأة الفسيولوجية او النفسية وانما يعود ايضا الى اسباب علمية، فالمرأة أكثر بكاء من الرجل بسبب هرمون يدعى "البرولاكتين" وهذا الهرمون يفرزه الجسم كرد فعل للتوتر والأحزان ولمشاعر الاكتئاب التي تنتاب المرأة وهو يرتبط بالبكاء، وعندما ترتفع نسبته في الجسم كثيرا ما يسبب البكاء لأتفه الأسباب. 



والبكاء بالنسبة للرجل والمرأة أسلم طريقة لتحسين الحالة الصحية وليس دليلا على الضعف أو عدم النضج، وهو أسلوب طبيعي لإزالة المواد الضارة من الجسم التي يفرزها عندما يكون الإنسان تعسا أو قلقا او في حالة نفسية سيئة، والدموع تساعد على التخلص منها. ويقوم المخ بفرز مواد كيميائية للدموع مسكنة للألم. والبكاء أيضا يزيد من عدد ضربات القلب، ويعتبر تمرينا مفيدا للحجاب الحاجز وعضلات الصدر والكتفين، وبعد الانتهاء من البكاء تعود سرعة ضربات القلب إلى معدلها الطبيعي وتسترخي العضلات مرة آخرى وتحدث حالة شعور بالراحة، فتكون نظرة الشخص إلى المشاكل التي تؤرقه وتقلقه أكثر وضوحا، بعكس كبت البكاء والدموع الذي يؤدي إلى الإحساس بالضغط والتوتر المؤدي إلى الإصابة ببعض الأمراض مثل الصداع والقرحة. 



وفى المجتمعات الشرقية ربما يعتبر بكاء الرجل شيئا مشينا او دليلا على الضعف، الا ان الحقيقة ان للرجل الحق فى ان يبكي، فكبت الدموع ربما يعرض الإنسان رجلا كان او إمرأة للخطر..​*


----------



## mrmr120 (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من حقك ان تبكى!!*

مرسى اوى اوى ياجيرل 
ياقمر على الموضوع الجميل دة 
فعلا المراة بتبكى اكتر من الرجل 
وفى فعلا فى مجتمعنا الشرقى لو راجل بكى يقولوا 
علية راجل عيل وضعيف​


----------



## merola (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من حقك ان تبكى!!*

خلاص يا مرمر حبكى حبكى كل ما احس انى عايزة ابكى حبكى و معلومات حلوة اوى و كمان الراجل دا صعب عليا اوى ​


----------



## merola (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من حقك ان تبكى!!*

سورى يا جيرل مش قصدى بس بجد حسبتك مرمررررررررررررر 
اصل مرمر دية واخدة عقلى


----------



## LOLA012 (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من حقك ان تبكى!!*

ميرسى يا جيرل يا حبيبتى على الموضوع اللذيذ ده 
وبجد بجد هو موضوع مفيد اوى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Coptic Man (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من حقك ان تبكى!!*

معلومات جديدة عليا بالفعل

بس للاسف الراجل الشرقي اتعود خلاص انه مش يبكي

ولما يحاول يبكي مش يقدر 

او يمكن فيه نوعيات كدا

شكرا لكي​


----------



## rania-grg (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من حقك ان تبكى!!*

*ميرسى ياجيرل على المعلومات الجميلة دى.....ربنا معاكى*


----------



## sandy23 (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من حقك ان تبكى!!*

شكرا جيرل على الموضوع الحلو والمعلومات المفيدة
الرب يبار حياتك


----------



## girl_in_jesus (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من حقك ان تبكى!!*

*مرسيي لمروركم يا شباب 
ولا يهمك يا ميرولا كلنا واحد
وانا من رأى البكاء مش ضعف عمره 
فعلا بيخلى الانسان يهدا ويفكر كويس 
بس نعمل ايه مجتمع شرقى
بس برضو احنا الشباب ولازم نحاول نغير ده 
بجد مش شايفه اى ضعف ان الولد يبكى
بس مش قدام حد 
يعنى ميبقاش زى البنت يعنى
ولا ايه رأيكم؟؟
منتظره باقى الأراء:new2:​*


----------



## رومانتيك (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من حقك ان تبكى!!*

بجد موضوع جميل وانا استفدت منه كتير وحياتك ياجيرل لاخلى كل الولاد اللى اعرفهم يعيطوا ههههههه ميرسى ياقمر ربنا يعوضك


----------



## girl_in_jesus (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من حقك ان تبكى!!*

*ايوه كده جدعه
بس فى طريقه واحده تخليهم كلهم يعيطوا فى وقت واحد

شوال بصل​*


----------



## MarMar2004 (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من حقك ان تبكى!!*

الموضوع بجد رائع وانا عن نفسي كل ما احس اني محتاجة اني ابكي ببكي علي طول مرسي ليكي كتتير يا جيرل


----------



## girl_in_jesus (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من حقك ان تبكى!!*

*العفو يا مرمر 
بس ليا تعليق ليكى بس متزعليش منى
انت ليه كاتبه  نفسي حزينه حتى الموت
بجد يا مرمر قلبى بيوجعنى كل مبقراها 
حرام عليكى بنت الملك تحزنى قلبها
حتى لو عندك هموم الدنيا لازم تثقى وتفرحى بحب ربنا ليكى
لمرمر هو نازل علشانك انتى  واتصلب علشانك انتى
وسامحنى انتى بتقسي قلبك عليه وبتحزنى نفسك 
وتفرحى الشيطان ان قدر يوصل لمناه ان بنت من بنات الملك تفضل حزينه
سامحنى بجد لو ضايقتك فى حاجه​*


----------



## اخوكم (28 أغسطس 2008)

*البكاء يزيد من عمر الفتيات*

البكاء يزيد من عمر الفتيات

يقول العلماء: "اذا احسست برغبة في البكاء فلا تحبس دموعك، فإن كثيرا من الآلام والأحزان والغضب تسيل مع هذه الدموع"كما أن العلم يقول إن دموع المرأة أسرع من دموع الرجل. فهي تتعلم البكاء قبل الرجل فتربية البنات تحتاج إلى قدر كبير من الحزم قد لا يحتاج إليه الصبي، لهذا فهي تبكي لانها تعاقب أكثر مما يعاقب شقيقها. وبعض علماء النفس يعتبرون بكاء الكبار عودة الى الطفولة.. إنهم يبكون لأنهم بحاجة إلى عطف من حولهم ويبكون لأنهم لا يجدون وسيلة للتنفيس عن الضغط النفسي إلا الدموع، ويبكون حزنا وقهرا وفرحا ايضا.




 وبكاء المرأة الذى يراه البعض أكثر من اللازم لا يرجع فقط إلى طبيعة المرأة الفسيولوجية او النفسية وإنما يعود أيضا إلى أسباب علمية، فالمرأة أكثر بكاء من الرجل بسبب هرمون يدعى "البرولاكتين" وهذا الهرمون يفرزه الجسم كرد فعل للتوتر والأحزان ولمشاعر الاكتئاب التي تنتاب المرأة وهو يرتبط بالبكاء، وعندما ترتفع نسبته في الجسم كثيرا ما يسبب البكاء لأتفه الأسباب. والبكاء بالنسبة للرجل والمرأة أسلم طريقة لتحسين الحالة الصحية وليس دليلا على الضعف أو عدم النضج، وهو أسلوب طبيعي لإزالة المواد الضارة من الجسم التي يفرزها عندما يكون الإنسان تعسا أو قلقا او في حالة نفسية سيئة، والدموع تساعد على التخلص منها. ويقوم المخ بفرز مواد كيميائية للدموع مسكنة للألم.




 والبكاء أيضا يزيد من عدد ضربات القلب، ويعتبر تمرينا مفيدا للحجاب الحاجز وعضلات الصدر والكتفين، وبعد الانتهاء من البكاء تعود سرعة ضربات القلب إلى معدلها الطبيعي وتسترخي العضلات مرة آخرى وتحدث حالة شعور بالراحة، فتكون نظرة الشخص إلى المشاكل التي تؤرقه وتقلقه أكثر وضوحا، بعكس كبت البكاء والدموع الذي يؤدي إلى الإحساس بالضغط والتوتر المؤدي إلى الإصابة ببعض الأمراض مثل الصداع والقرحة. 



وفى المجتمعات الشرقية ربما يعتبر بكاء الرجل شيئا مشينا او دليلا على الضعف، إلا أن الحقيقة إن للرجل الحق فى أن يبكي، فكبت الدموع ربما يعرض الإنسان رجلا كان أو إمرأة للخطر فقد يصيب بأزمات القلب واضطرابات المعدة والصداع وآلام المفاصل. ويرى العلماء من ذلك أن عمر المرأة أطول من عمر الرجل لأنها لا تتردد فى ترك العنان لدموعها ولا ترى فى ذلك حرجا، وبالتالي يسهم ذلك فى راحتها النفسية والجسدية، أما الرجل - فى المجتمعات الشرقية بالذات- فمع تعرضه للضغوط وفي الوقت نفسه تحفظه بشأن البكاء وبعملية حسابية بسيطة وجد العلماء ان المرأة نظريا تكون أطول عمرا. ​


----------



## sosana (28 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: البكاء يزيد من عمر الفتيات*



> وفى المجتمعات الشرقية ربما يعتبر بكاء الرجل شيئا مشينا او دليلا على الضعف، إلا أن الحقيقة إن للرجل الحق فى أن يبكي، فكبت الدموع ربما يعرض الإنسان رجلا كان أو إمرأة للخطر فقد يصيب بأزمات القلب واضطرابات المعدة والصداع وآلام المفاصل. ويرى العلماء من ذلك أن عمر المرأة أطول من عمر الرجل لأنها لا تتردد فى ترك العنان لدموعها ولا ترى فى ذلك حرجا، وبالتالي يسهم ذلك فى راحتها النفسية والجسدية، أما الرجل - فى المجتمعات الشرقية بالذات- فمع تعرضه للضغوط وفي الوقت نفسه تحفظه بشأن البكاء وبعملية حسابية بسيطة وجد العلماء ان المرأة نظريا تكون أطول عمرا.


يلاهوي دا انا كده هيبقى عمري طويل اووووووي هههههههههه
طبعا الاعمار بيد الله بس لو علميا يبقى هعيش كتير جدا هههههه
ميرسي اوي يا اخوكم على المعلومات الجامدة اوي و الجديدة اوي
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## اخوكم (28 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: البكاء يزيد من عمر الفتيات*



> يلاهوي دا انا كده هيبقى عمري طويل اووووووي هههههههههه
> طبعا الاعمار بيد الله بس لو علميا يبقى هعيش كتير جدا هههههه
> ميرسي اوي يا اخوكم على المعلومات الجامدة اوي و الجديدة اوي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك




شكرا  ليكى انتى يا عسل ربنا يباركك




سلام المسيح


----------



## dodi lover (28 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: البكاء يزيد من عمر الفتيات*

ميرسى يا اخونا على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك



وانتى يا سوسانا فبلاش دموعك القريبة أووى دى

انا عارف انك هاتقفلى الكمبيوتر

وتروحى تعيطى علشان عمرك يطول

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## missorang2006 (28 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: البكاء يزيد من عمر الفتيات*

*اذا البكاء جد بيطول عمر الفتيات 
هادا انا مش هموت بالمرة !!!! ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: البكاء يزيد من عمر الفتيات*

اخي العزيزانت عمال تتكلم عن الموضوع بطريقة علمية وكميائية ونسيت ان المراة بطبيعتها اضعف وارق من الرجل ودي حاجة طبيعة فينا ومش صحيح ان عمر المراة اطول الاحصائيات بتقول غير كدة     وبتحسدنا علي العياط طب احسدنا علي حاجة حلوة           دا انا كدة هخلد في الدنيا        ههههههههههههه


----------



## اخوكم (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: البكاء يزيد من عمر الفتيات*

*


dodi lover قال:



ميرسى يا اخونا على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك



وانتى يا سوسانا فبلاش دموعك القريبة أووى دى

انا عارف انك هاتقفلى الكمبيوتر

وتروحى تعيطى علشان عمرك يطول

ههههههههههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...





شكراً ليك ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## اخوكم (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: البكاء يزيد من عمر الفتيات*

*


missorang2006 قال:



اذا البكاء جد بيطول عمر الفتيات 
هادا انا مش هموت بالمرة !!!! ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## اخوكم (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: البكاء يزيد من عمر الفتيات*

*


rgaa luswa قال:



اخي العزيزانت عمال تتكلم عن الموضوع بطريقة علمية وكميائية ونسيت ان المراة بطبيعتها اضعف وارق من الرجل ودي حاجة طبيعة فينا ومش صحيح ان عمر المراة اطول الاحصائيات بتقول غير كدة     وبتحسدنا علي العياط طب احسدنا علي حاجة حلوة           دا انا كدة هخلد في الدنيا        ههههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...


على فكرة بقي الضعيف فى الزمن ده هو القوى والقوى هو الضعيف وياريت تفهمى قصدى بطريقة فلسفية واقل دليل " انثى الباعوض هى اللى بتشتغل والاستاذ قاعد فى البيت " يعنى هى اللى متحكمة فى البيت يبقي مين الضعيف بقي .
ههههههههههههه
وفيه امثال تنطبق على البشر . هههههههههه

ربنا يقويكى بس متفتريش على اللى ربنا يكرمك بيه هههههههههه

ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## tete99 (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: البكاء يزيد من عمر الفتيات*

انا كدا مش هموووت خالص


----------



## LOVE FOR ALL (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: البكاء يزيد من عمر الفتيات*

ههههههه

يا خراشى انا كدة حيبقى عمرى طويل جدا 

تسلم ايدك ع التوبيك


----------



## اخوكم (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: البكاء يزيد من عمر الفتيات*



love for all قال:


> ههههههه
> 
> يا خراشى انا كدة حيبقى عمرى طويل جدا
> 
> تسلم ايدك ع التوبيك



ربنا يباركك


----------



## Esther (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: البكاء يزيد من عمر الفتيات*

*ميرسى جدا جدا يا اخونا
على الموضوع الجامد ده 
عاشت ايديك
علشان لما تشوفونا بنعيط ما تتريقوش علينا 
وتقولنا دلع بنات  ...هاه صح​*


----------



## اخوكم (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: البكاء يزيد من عمر الفتيات*

*


tete99 قال:



			انا كدا مش هموووت خالص
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا مش عارف انتوا واخدين كلامى تريقه ليه

هو انا عالم نفسي ​*


----------



## M a r i a m (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: البكاء يزيد من عمر الفتيات*

واو صح لو طلع الكلام ده حقيقي
يبقي عمري طويل جدا هخلد هنا
ههههههههههههههههه
طب كويس صدقني
ميرسي على المعلومة الجميلة دى​


----------



## اخوكم (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: البكاء يزيد من عمر الفتيات*



y_a_r_a قال:


> واو صح لو طلع الكلام ده حقيقي
> يبقي عمري طويل جدا هخلد هنا
> ههههههههههههههههه
> طب كويس صدقني
> ميرسي على المعلومة الجميلة دى​



مرسي ليكى 


ربنا يباركك


----------



## viviane tarek (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: البكاء يزيد من عمر الفتيات*

دة كدة مرسية مرتين 
مرة عالموضوع الفنى دة
وثانيا" على انى ضمنت انى هعيش كتير اوى
علشان انا دمعتى قريبة جدا"


شكرا" على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## اخوكم (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: البكاء يزيد من عمر الفتيات*



viviane tarek قال:


> دة كدة مرسية مرتين
> مرة عالموضوع الفنى دة
> وثانيا" على انى ضمنت انى هعيش كتير اوى
> علشان انا دمعتى قريبة جدا"
> ...



*ربنا يباركك

مرسي على الرد*​


----------



## اني بل (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*لماذا الفتيات سريعات البكاء*

يقول العلماء: "اذا احسست برغبة في البكاء فلا تحبس دموعك،فان كثيرا من الآلام والاحزان والغضب تسيل مع هذه الدموع" 



كما ان العلم يقول ان دموع المرأة اسرع من دموع الرجل. 


فهي تتعلم البكاء قبل الرجل فتربية البنات تحتاج الى قدر كبير من الحزم قد لا يحتاج اليه الصبي،لهذا فهي تبكي لانها تعاقب اكثر مما يعاقب شقيقها. 


وبعض علماء النفس يعتبرون بكاء الكبار عودة الى الطفولة..


انهم يبكون لانهم بحاجة الى عطف من حولهم ويبكون لانهم لا يجدون وسيلة للتنفيس عن الضغط النفسي الا الدموع، ويبكون حزنا وقهراوفرحا ايضا. 



وبكاء المرأة الذى يراه البعض أكثر من اللازم لايرجع فقط الى طبيعةالمرأة الفسيولوجية او النفسيةوانما يعود ايضا الى اسباب علمية،فالمرأة أكثر بكاء من الرجل بسبب هرمون يدعى "البرولاكتين" وهذاالهرمون يفرزه الجسم كرد فعل للتوتر والأحزان ولمشاعرالاكتئاب التي تنتاب المرأة وهو يرتبط بالبكاء، وعندما ترتفع نسبته في الجسم كثيرا مايسبب البكاء لأتفه الأسباب. 


والبكاء بالنسبة للرجل والمرأة أسلم طريقة لتحسين الحالة الصحية وليس دليلا على الضعف أو عدم النضج،وهو أسلوب طبيعي لإزالة المواد الضارة من الجسم التي يفرزها عندما يكون الإنسان تعسا أو قلقا او في حالة نفسية سيئة،والدموع تساعدعلى التخلص منها. ويقوم المخ بفرز مواد كيميائية للدموع مسكنة للألم. 



والبكاء أيضا يزيد من عدد ضربات القلب، ويعتبر تمرينا مفيدا للحجاب الحاجز وعضلات الصدر والكتفين،وبعد الانتهاء من البكاء تعود سرعة ضربات القلب إلى معدلها الطبيعي وتسترخي العضلات مرة آخرى وتحدث حالة شعور بالراحة، فتكون نظرة الشخص إلى المشاكل التي تؤرقه وتقلقه أكثر وضوحا،بعكس كبت البكاء والدموع الذي يؤدي إلى الإحساس بالضغط والتوترالمؤدي إلى الإصابة ببعض الأمراض مثل الصداع والقرحة.


وفى المجتمعات الشرقية ربما يعتبر بكاء الرجل شيئا مشينا او دليلا على الضعف،الا ان الحقيقة ان للرجل الحق فى ان يبكي، فكبت الدموع ربما يعرض الإنسان رجلا كان او إمرأة للخطر فقد يصيب بأزمات القلب واضطرابات المعدة والصداع وآلام المفاصل. 



ويرى العلماء من ذلك ان عمرالمرأة اطول من عمر الرجل لأنها لا تتردد فى ترك العنان لدموعها ولا ترى فى ذلك حرجا، وبالتالي يسهم ذلك فى راحتها النفسية والجسدية، اماالرجل - فى المجتمعات الشرقية بالذات- فمع تعرضه للضغوط وفي الوقت نفسه تحفظه بشأن البكاء وبعملية حسابية بسيطة وجد العلماءان المرأة نظريا تكون اطول عمرا​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لماذا الفتيات سريعات البكاء*

موضو مفيد جدا ميرسى


----------



## totty (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لماذا الفتيات سريعات البكاء*

*واحيانا بيكون بكاء البنت عشان هيا بتكون رقيقه ومش عنيفه زى الاولاد اللى مش بتفرق معاهم
ههههههههههه

موضوع كتير حلو
ميرسى*​


----------



## ارووجة (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لماذا الفتيات سريعات البكاء*

يعني البكاء مفيد وصحي 
ميرسي عالموضوع يائمر


----------



## النهيسى (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لماذا الفتيات سريعات البكاء*

شكرا جدا للموضوع الجميل

الرب معاكم​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لماذا الفتيات سريعات البكاء*

* موضوع جميـل ، ميرسي*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لماذا الفتيات سريعات البكاء*



> فهي تتعلم البكاء قبل الرجل فتربية البنات تحتاج الى قدر كبير من الحزم قد لا يحتاج اليه الصبي،لهذا فهي تبكي لانها تعاقب اكثر مما يعاقب شقيقها.


*اعتررررررض على هذه العباره فالولد يحتاج  لحزم قد يكون اكثر من البنت بمراحل حتى ينشأ وهو قادر على تحمل المسؤوليه  .
ميرررسى على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## zezza (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لماذا الفتيات سريعات البكاء*

*



			ويرى العلماء من ذلك ان عمرالمرأة اطول من عمر الرجل لأنها لا تتردد فى ترك العنان لدموعها ولا ترى فى ذلك حرجا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
الحمد لله عمرى هيطول زيادة عن اللزوم 
ده الواحد ممكن يعيط على نملة ماشية فى الشارع 
شكرا جوجو على الموضع ربنا يباركك


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لماذا الفتيات سريعات البكاء*

جميل ان البكاء مفيد ودة كويس طبعا للبنات احسن من الاولاد 

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## dodoz (10 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لماذا الفتيات سريعات البكاء*

*ميرسى لييييييكى*
*موضوع مفيييييييد*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## youhnna (10 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لماذا الفتيات سريعات البكاء*

*موضوع جميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

البنات كلها مميزات حتى العياط بتاعها
للاسف عمرى مش هيبقى طويل ببقى ساعات زعلانة بس مبعرفش اعيط
 دمعتى مش قريبة

اللى الناس بتستقل بيه بيطول عمرها 
لكن الولاد لازم تكتم فى نفسها لحد ما تطق تموت*​


----------

